# A300B4 Had Its Landing Gear Collapse on Landing at Bagram



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2010)

Interesting landing but quick thinking by the pilots prevented a more serious outcome.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5cd_1282054397


----------

